# Do VIP owners 'have' to attend presentations?



## Kamos (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi all...just found this site as I was perusing the web. My mother in law has been a Wyndham owner for 19 years, my hubby is on the papers with her. We do a Disney/Universal trip every 2 years with her, this year we'll be at Bonnet Creek finally! for the first time (We're usually at Cypress Palms).  Here's my question...she always gets suckered into the '90 minute' presentations to try to sell her more points. Of course that takes all morning..and my hubby always has to go along as he's the numbers guy. Ruins most of that day if we're all waiting on them.  I believe she's at the Silver VIP level. Anyway, does she HAVE to attend any presentation? She is horrible at saying no...most likely what ended her up at owner in the first place! (But..she does make pretty good use of her ownership) If she does not have to attend these meetings then I want to know before our trip so I can intervene to stop her from saying yes! Thanks all!


----------



## bnoble (Jan 3, 2018)

No, she does not.


----------



## Avislo (Jan 3, 2018)

Maybe she and your husband like to attend.  Maybe make a deal with them to set their cell phone clock to the minimum time required to get the gift then leave.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 3, 2018)

no one has to attend a presentation


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 3, 2018)

It is not mandatory to attend any sales presentation. The staff at the concierge/pass desk rec'd a bonus for every person they get to attend a sales presentation/owners update.
Learn to say "No" and walk away.


----------



## chapjim (Jan 3, 2018)

Kamos said:


> Hi all...just found this site as I was perusing the web. My mother in law has been a Wyndham owner for 19 years, my hubby is on the papers with her. We do a Disney/Universal trip every 2 years with her, this year we'll be at Bonnet Creek finally! for the first time (We're usually at Cypress Palms).  Here's my question...she always gets suckered into the '90 minute' presentations to try to sell her more points. Of course that takes all morning..and my hubby always has to go along as he's the numbers guy. Ruins most of that day if we're all waiting on them.  I believe she's at the Silver VIP level. Anyway, does she HAVE to attend any presentation? She is horrible at saying no...most likely what ended her up at owner in the first place! (But..she does make pretty good use of her ownership) If she does not have to attend these meetings then I want to know before our trip so I can intervene to stop her from saying yes! Thanks all!



I'm betting that with very little effort, you'll be able to find a way to wile away the time at Bonnet Creek.


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 3, 2018)

Go directly to your unit. Have your hubby tell his mom "let's go to our unit, get everyone settled first and I will come back later to get the parking pass." He can tell them no we don't have time this trip. 

If your MIL likes getting the gift card for attending and would be unhappy to pass that up then tell your husband to keep his eye on his watch or the time on his cell phone and when it has been 90 minutes tell the sales person to wrap it up as he needs to get back to his family. Tell him to make sure that neither he nor his mom get drawn into conversation with the sales person. The more the sales person can get them to talk means they are likely to be a good opportunity for sales person to make a sale which just draws out the whole thing. As OP have posted in other threads, don't be drawn into conversation with them, give yes/no answers, nothing more. And most especially make sure she understands that anything they tell her that makes her concerned about her ownership is going to be a lie.

You can just not bother with getting the parking pass as no one checks for them anyhow. Or stop back in the evening when the parking pass people are gone and the front desk will give you one.


----------



## dgalati (Jan 4, 2018)

Yes!!! You must attend for the sales weasels to sell you more points.


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 4, 2018)

dgalati said:


> Yes!!! You must attend for the sales weasels to sell you more points.



Too funny! But kind of sad too because some owners have been led to believe by the parking pass/sales people that they actually must attend. Because you know you might miss out on the opportunity to save your ownership that is in danger of becoming worthless or some other b.s.


----------



## Kamos (Jan 5, 2018)

dgalati said:


> Yes!!! You must attend for the sales weasels to sell you more points.


 
Yep - that's how she moved up to Silver VIP, but she claims she doesn't want to put more $ into it right now.


Jan M. said:


> Too funny! But kind of sad too because some owners have been led to believe by the parking pass/sales people that they actually must attend. Because you know you might miss out on the opportunity to save your ownership that is in danger of becoming worthless or some other b.s.



Exactly! That's how my mother in law is...she thinks she has to do these to keep her ownership. Time to change that lol! And keeping her from answering the room phone also!


----------



## Free2Roam (Jan 5, 2018)

Kamos said:


> <snip> And keeping her from answering the room phone also!



Unplug ALL the phones in the unit... plug one in if/when you want to use it.


----------



## theo (Jan 5, 2018)

No owner in *any* system is *ever* under any obligation to attend a sales presentation / "update". Period.
In the case of Wyndham and / or Westgate, a root canal might be a more enjoyable  (and less time consuming) alternative.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 5, 2018)

theo said:


> No owner in *any* system is *ever* under any obligation to attend a sales presentation / "update". Period.
> In the case of Wyndham and / or Westgate, a root canal might be a more enjoyable  (and less time consuming) alternative.


I feel, I would enjoy a root canal over attending a presentation with Westgate.


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 5, 2018)

FreeIn2010 said:


> Unplug ALL the phones in the unit... plug one in if/when you want to use it.



That is what we do! 

We used to go to the presentations and actually learned stuff but those days are long gone. The last few times we went 6-7 years ago we ended up so upset, even the following day, by the blatant lies and manipulation that we said our peace of mind and being able to enjoy our vacation time were far more valuable to us than anything they were offering.


----------



## northovr (Jan 6, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> I feel, I would enjoy a root canal over attending a presentation with Westgate.


I been banned from Westgate presentation twice one at Williamsburg and Orlando 
Daniel


----------



## steve_solo (Jan 6, 2018)

On the other hand -
I often go to the presentations if they meet my conditions -
1 - at least $100 on a amex visa or cash (no coupons, tickets, etc)
2 - I can go alone. I list my wife as a kid when I check in so they let me go alone. She HATES the presentations.
3 - I can go at an early hour when everyone else is asleep.
I just went to a Wyndham one last week in Williamsburg. Same old lies as they have used for last 10 years.
It took 80 minutes. Perverse fun arguing with the sales guy. I told him his quotes were 10:1 high.


----------



## Avislo (Jan 6, 2018)

Were they selling Club Wyndham Access or Williamsburg ones?


----------



## Braindead (Jan 6, 2018)

Avislo said:


> Were they selling Club Wyndham Access or Williamsburg ones?


In December we were at Desert Blue update and our sales lady pushed Desert Blue points. Recommended Desert Blue over CWA.
I’m not sure what was recommended to other owners.


----------



## Avislo (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## steve_solo (Jan 6, 2018)

Avislo said:


> Were they selling Club Wyndham Access or Williamsburg ones?


In Williamsburg they were not offering CWA and not Williamsburg either. He told me that much.
Since I was at the 80 minute mark, I simply got up and left when he went back to get a quote.
They guaranteed me 60 minutes max. Not my fault he talked so much.
They had already gifted me when I checked in.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 6, 2018)

You are NEVER required to attend a sales call, if you stay on points.  If you book a promo for cash you are often REQUIRED to attend a presentation.


----------



## Avislo (Jan 6, 2018)

steve_solo said:


> In Williamsburg they were not offering CWA and not Williamsburg either. He told me that much.
> Since I was at the 80 minute mark, I simply got up and left when he went back to get a quote.
> They guaranteed me 60 minutes max. Not my fault he talked so much.
> They had already gifted me when I checked in.



Thanks for the information.


----------



## needhelp (Jan 20, 2018)

FreeIn2010 said:


> Unplug ALL the phones in the unit... plug one in if/when you want to use it.


I dont know about BC. But properties have followed us to our room.


----------



## comicbookman (Jan 20, 2018)

steve_solo said:


> On the other hand -
> I often go to the presentations if they meet my conditions -
> 1 - at least $100 on a amex visa or cash (no coupons, tickets, etc)
> 2 - I can go alone. I list my wife as a kid when I check in so they let me go alone. She HATES the presentations.
> ...




I have similar requirements.  My only modification is to number 1 when I am at national harbor. There I will accept free parking for the 7 days I am there as that comes to more than $100 and is a fee I would otherwise have to pay.


----------



## CruiseGuy (Jan 21, 2018)

I recently checked into Ocean Walk, and kept refusing to agree to attend an update. After much pushing, he tried to tell me that he was going to have to put a note in my file that I was refusing to attend one of the two required owners updates out of the four we are allowed to attend every year.  I told him that we are never required to attend any of them. He tried to tell me that he was just trying to be helpful and keep me informed. I told him that I had better ways to stay informed. Why do they keep being so aggressively nasty and lie. It seems like their sole job is to try to do everything possible to ruin your vacation, or at least get it off to a bad start since it puts me in a foul mood to have to deal with this crap every time I check in!


----------



## chapjim (Jan 21, 2018)

Two required, four allowed?  This guy is very creative!


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 21, 2018)

CruiseGuy said:


> I recently checked into Ocean Walk, and kept refusing to agree to attend an update. After much pushing, he tried to tell me that he was going to have to put a note in my file that I was refusing to attend one of the two required owners updates out of the four we are allowed to attend every year.  I told him that we are never required to attend any of them. He tried to tell me that he was just trying to be helpful and keep me informed. I told him that I had better ways to stay informed. Why do they keep being so aggressively nasty and lie. It seems like their sole job is to try to do everything possible to ruin your vacation, or at least get it off to a bad start since it puts me in a foul mood to have to deal with this crap every time I check in!



They get paid if you sign up and attend. However we have no obligation to give up our time to supplement their paycheck. There is actual useful information shared here on TUG so there is no need to subject yourself to the aggravation of listening to the lies the sales people spout. Unless you are one of the fortunate people who are able to remain detached throughout the speil and lies, collect your goodies and leave then you are much better off not going. I have to admit that I do enjoy chuckling at what other people post about the lies they were told or overheard at the presentations they attended.


----------



## fer829 (Jan 22, 2018)

steve_solo said:


> On the other hand -
> I often go to the presentations if they meet my conditions -
> 1 - at least $100 on a amex visa or cash (no coupons, tickets, etc)
> 2 - I can go alone. I list my wife as a kid when I check in so they let me go alone. She HATES the presentations.





CruiseGuy said:


> After much pushing, he tried to tell me that he was going to have to put a note in my file that I was refusing to attend





Jan M. said:


> Unless you are one of the fortunate people who are able to remain detached throughout the speil and lies, collect your goodies and leave then you are much better off not going.



I just got back from an "update" and agree with all these comments! Got the $100 gift card, my wife HATES the presentations, the sales gal said she would put a note in my file preventing further updates (I've been told that before to no effect), and I enjoy knowing more than the lies they state. My latest routine is to indicate that I am getting out of the timeshares in a couple of years when I use up my pooled points--and of course they have an answer to every objection (in this case I can NEVER get rid of my deeded points and will have to change to Access in order to do that). I almost started laughing when she started with the correct history lesson of how it was Fairfield when I bought, but then went into the lie that Wyndham (implying that it was the timeshare group) bought RCI. However, this was the first time in a presentation that I had to really raise my voice when the time was up and she wouldn't take no for an answer. She even tried to lay a guilt trip on me that she could lose her job.
Maybe I should list my wife as a child like steve_solo (or else give up on the updates when my schedule isn't very busy--I have done that successfully but have had to raise my "no" voice with the parking pass folks on occasion in the past).
Gene


----------



## Silverdollar (Jan 22, 2018)

fer829 said:


> I just got back from an "update" and agree with all these comments! Got the $100 gift card, my wife HATES the presentations, the sales gal said she would put a note in my file preventing further updates (I've been told that before to no effect), and I enjoy knowing more than the lies they state. My latest routine is to indicate that I am getting out of the timeshares in a couple of years when I use up my pooled points--and of course they have an answer to every objection (in this case I can NEVER get rid of my deeded points and will have to change to Access in order to do that). I almost started laughing when she started with the correct history lesson of how it was Fairfield when I bought, but then went into the lie that Wyndham (implying that it was the timeshare group) bought RCI. However, this was the first time in a presentation that I had to really raise my voice when the time was up and she wouldn't take no for an answer. She even tried to lay a guilt trip on me that she could lose her job.
> Maybe I should list my wife as a child like steve_solo (or else give up on the updates when my schedule isn't very busy--I have done that successfully but have had to raise my "no" voice with the parking pass folks on occasion in the past).
> Gene


I have an idea. Let's all make us a t-shirt and wear it when checking in that says, "Read my lips. The answer is "No"! When "pushed" to go to an update just point to your t-shirt. That way, you never have to raise your "no" voice. You just give them a big smile and keep pointing to your t-shirt.


----------



## Silverdollar (Jan 23, 2018)

Or, how about a t-shirt with the message: "I break out in hives when I go to an update". Or, how about, "My wife said she would divorce me if I made her go to one more update". Or, what about, "I don't want the $100 gift card. Just pay me $10 every time the sales rep lies to me."
What t-shirt message would you recommend to help you avoid attending an update?


----------



## Al Wilson (Feb 1, 2018)

I always attend to get the free gifts. I put up a little hesitation, until they sweet talk me into going. With some hesitation, they may increase the Visa card amount, or guarantee a time limit, or even skip the presentation and just have you meet one on one with a rep. When I do sit with the rep, I tell them "I bought my contracts resale for less than 10 cents on the dollar. Sorry, but you drew the short straw today on a sale". I actually got released after just 15 minutes at a presentation last year. I think the guy must have been a manager, because I didn't hear once "let me get my manager".


----------



## donnaval (Feb 2, 2018)

We had the best experience at Clearwater last week.  After turning down the initial offers for increasing amounts of resort credit, and informing him that we were offloading our timeshares and had given back quite a few through Ovation, he brought out a nice beach towel, then brought out a couple of drink cups, and said what would it take for me to convince you to go to the update?  We asked for and got the $100 Amex.  When we showed up for our appointment the next a.m. the greeter welcomed us, then looked at her list and said "oh it's your lucky day!  We're overbooked and don't have anyone who can update you today.  Please help yourself to breakfast and then I'll walk you down to gifting."  Apparently the sales sharks had not been told they were overbooked because they were circling and one even intruded on our breakfast selection to make nice with us, and then the greeter waved her over and without another look at us she went back into the sales room.  We got ourselves coffee and a couple of good bagels, and walked out with the greeter, got our Amex card, and were back in our beautiful unit in 10 minutes or so.  I guess after they booked us, someone looked at our account and saw our history of all resale purchases and that we truly had given back through Ovation and realized we weren't worth the trouble.  We had asked in the past to be removed from the list and were told we would be - oh well, we had a couple of nice dinners with that Amex card.


----------

